# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  10 whole-eggs per day (2 seperate meals)

## manwitplans

What do you guys think of this?
I've read plenty about whole eggs, and they are damned good. 
I have "150 best foods on earth" By Bowden.. 

And there he writes throughly about eggs, and he states "If I see another young muscled man ordering another eggwhite omelet, ill scream".

What do you guys think of eating 10eggs per day, 5 per meal.
FOr breakfast, and after training for good measure!

As long as it lands in my pro, carb, fat, and calorie zone? :Wink: 

Will be interesting to see what you guys have to say about this one

----------


## jamyjamjr

> What do you guys think of this?
> I've read plenty about whole eggs, and they are damned good. 
> I have "150 best foods on earth" By Bowden.. 
> 
> And there he writes throughly about eggs, and he states "If I see another young muscled man ordering another eggwhite omelet, ill scream".
> 
> What do you guys think of eating 10eggs per day, 5 per meal.
> FOr breakfast, and after training for good measure!
> 
> ...


id say go for it... just as long as it fits into your macros

----------


## manwitplans

^^ I will try and see where it leads me !  :Smilie:

----------


## PC650

what is your current status in training? bulking, cutting or maintaing?

----------


## manwitplans

Current is bulking!
Will be bulking for 3-4 weeks, and then have to get surgery. 
Looking to add a little mass before the surgery, so that the surgery will go easier, and I will have more mass coming on afterwards (I have a torn labrum... which, yeah sucks).

----------


## PC650

beacuse 5 eggs a meal isnt alot. is that 5 whole eggs?

----------


## manwitplans

"10 whole-eggs per day (2 seperate meals)"

Is the topic of this post.

5 eggs: Pro 41.9, Fat 46.9, Karb 0.9 = Kcal = 589

* 5 eggwhites would'nt be alot, that's another subject!

----------


## PC650

i understand but a tipical bulking egg meal is 10-12 eggs a meal i personaly eat 20 egg whites a day and 4 whole eggs

----------


## manwitplans

Well eating whole eggs ain't all that typical.
But 5 eggs per meal, if you eat two will do just fine!

A typical bulking meal ain't 10-12 whole eggs though, usually 10 whites 2 yokes.. take or adda few yokes..

But after reading post after post and book after book, and saying how good the yolk is, i ain't going to deprive myself of it  :Wink:

----------


## PC650

i just said that 10 eggs wite two yolks. re read my post i said i eat 20 white and 4 yolks. thats a typical bulk meal

----------


## manwitplans

One meal 20whites and 4 yokes? Well I think that's to much.
Jay Cutler have 20 egg whites at breakfast and you have 20 and 4 yokes, cmon

----------


## PC650

ha ha no no, for breakfast i eat 10 whites two yolks and right before bed 10 whites 1 yolk or 2, sorry i should have explained better

----------


## manwitplans

Haha, ah  :Wink: 
Now that seems fine to me! hehe.. 

And 10 whites and 2 yolks, is about the same as 5 wholeeggs in protein content. The 5 wholeggs just has more fat content!


** 5 wholeeggs: Pro 41.5, Fat 34.2 = Kcal 475
* 10 eggwhites, 2 yokes:* Pro 61, Fat 13.7 = 380kcal

** There are a difference, but not a huge. And I am going to stay around 300g/pro and but the fat a little higher, to try how my body reacts!*

----------


## PC650

yes i stay away from the fat though. 5 whole eggs would make up 30 grams of protien with 4.5 grams of fat per yolk. 22.5 g of fat for 5 whole eggs

10 whites are 40grams of protien and 0g of fat,plus two whole eggs make up 52 grams of protien and only 9 grams of fat.

----------


## manwitplans

Yes, you get a signicant more amount of fat when you are taking in more yokes.
It's not a bad thing though, imo

Aslong as it fits with your overall calorie consumption and macros, its good.
Well i'm off to bed, night!! (4 in the night here)

----------

